

"I'm guilty of using code enhancing substances." - pius
http://www.scartech.net/2007/12/14/c8-h10-n4-o2/

======
rms
By popular demand, I will resist the urge to shill other code enhancing
substances.

~~~
ingenium
Yeah....even though those unmentioned substances ARE the best at coding
enhancement.

~~~
inklesspen
This doesn't look much like resisting the urge.

------
dottertrotter
It wasn't uncommon for me to drink a 24 case of Pepsi during a marathon coding
session, but 2 months ago I quit pop in all of its evil forms and I have to
say I've never felt better. Plus I've lost 11 pounds.

~~~
tlrobinson
Now you just need to quit calling it "pop"...

~~~
pius
What are you talking about? That's what it's called. :)

------
tlrobinson
Errrrr... <http://tlrobinson.net/photos/IMG_0034.JPG>

